# We need some more prayers



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

As most of you know, Tom's Mom is on her way to heaven. We have been spending many long hours with her. Each breath may be the last, so we feel we need to be there. With us being tired and all, there is some stress and emotion that is arising. PLease keep us in your prayers. We need strength and comfort.And I know that if we come in agreement and take it to the Lord, that there is so much strength in numbers. Dear Lord, thank you for my brothers and sisters here, and be with them today. AMEN


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Prayers are with y'all,,,
Jdub


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

laura, i know this is such a hard time for you and tom, and the rest of the family. my thoughts and paryers are with you.

trudy


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

My Lord and Father,

Be with Laura and Tom and all of their family. Give them peaceful sleep and much-needed rest of soul. Nothing satisfies, sustains and refreshes like your Holy Spirit. Bless them with your strength for daily needs. Encourage them as they learn to release their loved one to your keeping. Sorrow comes to us, but you give us your Comforter. Let Tom and Laura come through this experience knowing they have been in your presence, and that they have learned lessons directly from you.

In the joy and mercy of our Savior Jesus, I pray. Amen.

Wow. Do you guys feel a new liberty and freedom of expression on this forum? I do. I think God is unleashing his Spirit in this place. May his mercy abound here.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

God bless you l2f and Tom in your time of despair. Your love of the Father will sustain you and His voice you will hear to comfort you in your time of need. He will not depart from you and His peace will abide with you in your sorrows as well as your joy. He is your strength. Your TTMB friends will stand with you in prayer. Time and chance happens to us all. You are in His Holy hands and He will give you peace.


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers on the way.


MrsB You really have a gift. Hope you don't mind, but I repeated your prayer on this one. I could not put my feelings into words as easily as you. Thank you.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Guess I'm a potlicker*

I like to use Betty's prayers too. L2F. You're in mine! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

L2F;

This is a great time for all of us to pray to give thanks to God for having Tom's Mom here in your lives. I pray that if this is in fact her last moments, that she is not in any pain. Be thankful for this. There will be grief but it should not last long knowing full well her destiny. I pray to Jesus the pain from heart break in you and Tom's hearts lasts but few hours. Have courage. Life is once again changing. Peace and love to you both, CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Luv2fish*

I hope when it happens to me my loved ones will take comfort in this truth. 2 Timothy 4 6-8 " For I am already being poured out like a drink offering, and the time has come for my departure. I have fought the good fight, I have finished the race, I have kept the faith. Now there is in store for me the crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous Judge, will award to me that day--and not only to me, but also to all who have longed for his appearing." I pray for a sense of peace for all involved.


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Its nice to know that I'm not the only potlicker when it comes to praying, mine don't sound near as good, but I love reading others and adding my own little bit to it. Prayers sent.


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*On the way*

from my family to yours may there be peace in your life God Bless


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers sent for your family in these difficult times.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Prayers:*

Father your children Laura and Tom need your comforting arms around them during this their most difficult time. Father Tom's mother is soon to be with you and receive her reward. Father ease this transition&#8230;it is always hard to release, give Laura and Tom peace as they turn their mother over to your care and allow their mother a peaceful transition. Father we know that all things are possible when we come to you in prayer. Amen.


----------

